# Christmas and boxing day evening until I left home in 1967.



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We played cards, friends would be invited and Mum would prepare a lovely cold supper with
cold ham, tongue, turkey, cheeses, pickle´s and salads with home made rolls she had made in the morning.

No TV allowed, (it was a black and white TV in those days). We played for pennies sometime sixpences (called a bit of snow) were in the kitty
and when Mum ran out of her pile of pennies she would take out her purse and say “ here comes the milk money” then it was the gas, electricity and lastly the rent money. When I was small I remember I thought this was true.
Almost any celebration in the family used to finish with card games until the early hours.

Do families still play cards or other table games at Christmas or other times?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Heard you the first time !!!

(Double post Jan) 

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

How do I delete the first one Andy?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Do families still play cards or other table games at Christmas or other times?


We do. We love playing the German card game called "Drecksau" because it's so simple a 7year old can play and is great as an adult's finishing game when you've shared a glass or three.

For the bulk of the evenings we play a wide range of board games like "Alhambra" "Kraut & Ruben" or the mining game "Gut Gluck".

.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> How do I delete the first one Andy?


Go into the edit function then scroll down to "delete this post' There is However a time limit on that function so you may not be able to now.

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Mrplodd said:


> Go into the edit function then scroll down to "delete this post' There is However a time limit on that function so you may not be able to now.
> 
> Andy


I tried that straight away Andy, but it didn't give me a delete option in fact I tried more than once because I had done that at other times when I wanted to delete a post for some reason. I've reported that post in hope VS will cancel it for me.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We used to as children. It all petered out, however, due to brothers being far too competitive and parents not supervising. It fills me with dread now if someone asks us round and suggests that we might play any sort of game


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz and I always play cards in the van, but nowhere else.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

You must have quite a good time to yourselves?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> You must have quite a good time to yourselves?


And what do you know about strip pocker?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz used to be in a team, I'm crap at cards, she seems to know what cards are played and held so can assess what might be in the deck remaining, I just play what I have results are usually 50/50


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> And what do you know about strip pocker?


Ya have to get nekkid.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We played cards with my parents sometimes but not specifically at Christmas. The game I most remember was cribbage, and I can remember the chant of 'fifteen two, fifteen four, fifteen six, and a pair's eight', and frequently 'and one for his nob', from my childhood long before I was initiated into the actual game. I love it but don't often play now. I tried passing it on to my kids as a family tradition but my two boys hate any card games, though my daughter and the granddaughters have been prepared to give it a go.


Chris


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

ChrisandJohn said:


> We played cards with my parents sometimes but not specifically at Christmas. The game I most remember was cribbage, and I can remember the chant of 'fifteen two, fifteen four, fifteen six, and a pair's eight', and frequently 'and one for his nob', from my childhood long before I was initiated into the actual game. I love it but don't often play now. I tried passing it on to my kids as a family tradition but my two boys hate any card games, though my daughter and the granddaughters have been prepared to give it a go.
> 
> Chris


And one for his knob. Hans made me a lovely crib board unfortunately I don´t have anyone to play with becasue he doesn´t like card games :frown2:


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Liz and I always play cards in the van, but nowhere else.


Us also. Five card cribbage (proper game) once round the board and best of three. Oh and a glass of red to go with it.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We used to enjoy a drink in the van, Brandy and coke or such like, but Liz is funny about drink nowadays, we have plenty in the house, but it never seems to be the right time for a glass or two, and none in the van at all.

As for cards, we play simple games (never play snap with Liz, she goes mental) Rumm, trumps, crash etc, I like a game of jenga, but not she, we also have the board game "Sorry" which I enjoy but she not


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We used to enjoy a drink in the van, Brandy and coke or such like, but Liz is funny about drink nowadays, we have plenty in the house, but it never seems to be the right time for a glass or two, and none in the van at all.
> 
> As for cards, we play simple games (never play snap with Liz, she goes mental) Rumm, trumps, crash etc, I like a game of jenga, but not she, we also have the board game "Sorry" which I enjoy but she not


Are you compatible?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We fit somehow


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*"As for cards, we play simple games (never play snap with Liz, she goes mental) Rumm, trumps, crash etc, I like a game of jenga, but not she, we also have the board game "Sorry" which I enjoy but she not"
*
I thought you would have been a Chess or Backgammon type of person, and went out to Bridge parties.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We do play chess and doms 5s & 3s in the van Drew, you must be spying on me, as a I've just been on YouTube to get to grips with Backgammon, wouldn't know where to start with Bridge though.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> And one for his knob. Hans made me a lovely crib board unfortunately I don´t have anyone to play with becasue he doesn´t like card games :frown2:


I'm the same Jan, love my cribbage, I play against the iPad. Joyce doesn't play cards, she can sit for hours doing Crosswords and Sudoku, or any other puzzles.

Like Hans, I made a metal jig and used to make crib boards for a hobby, using different types of wood.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I like my Sudoku too, prefer books to apps though, I quite like some app games, Spider for instance, I may have set a world record for that once, not got near it since.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have no idea what Sudoku is, if its a computer game the only one I know is Patience.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's very enjoyable Gerty, no maths involved

https://www.websudoku.com/


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Drew said:


> I'm the same Jan, love my cribbage, I play against the iPad. Joyce doesn't play cards, she can sit for hours doing Crosswords and Sudoku, or any other puzzles.
> 
> Like Hans, I made a metal jig and used to make crib boards for a hobby, using different types of wood.


I sometime play a cribbage app on my iPad but I don't like the way it tells you your score To me an interesting element of crib is that you have to work out how many points you have in your hand, and if you haven't noticed a particular combination you don't get the points for it.

Chris


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

JanHank said:


> We played cards, friends would be invited and Mum would prepare a lovely cold supper with
> cold ham, tongue, turkey, cheeses, pickle´s and salads with home made rolls she had made in the morning.
> 
> No TV allowed, (it was a black and white TV in those days). We played for pennies sometime sixpences (called a bit of snow) were in the kitty
> ...


We always play games at Christmas. Usually charades to kick off with and then one of the many modern board games that we have kicking around. This year for a change we got the cards out and played a game called President for a couple of hours. 
Then we got a board game called Rapidough out and that kept us going with much laughter until bed time! The "we" by the way is me, Kim, stepdaughter Bex, my daughter Kat and her husband Dre. We are very much a game playing family!!!

I used to play Crib at work, every lunchtime for 10p a game. Great fun........


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

We played bingo with the 5 year old grandaughters. They loved it.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

My grandad taught us how to play cards when we were little. Then cribbage with my older brother. Then Monopoly as we grew up and Scrabble. My Italian inlaws played poker EVERY weekend and the occasional canasta. Now I like Rummikub. No-one likes to play Scrabble with me because I ate a dictionary in my younger days. I like computer games - the usual ones plus - MS Jigsaw - love the travel related pics!. Wordament, Sudoku on paper and crosswords but not cryptic ones.

Me competitive? I'm actually not at all so my personal profile reveals. I like the challenge.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> My grandad taught us how to play cards when we were little. Then cribbage with my older brother. Then Monopoly as we grew up and Scrabble. My Italian inlaws played poker EVERY weekend and the occasional canasta. Now I like Rummikub. No-one likes to play Scrabble with me because I ate a dictionary in my younger days. I like computer games - the usual ones plus - MS Jigsaw - love the travel related pics!. Wordament, Sudoku on paper and crosswords but not cryptic ones.
> 
> Me competitive? I'm actually not at all so my personal profile reveals. I like the challenge.


And your NEVER bored.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

My wife and I play scrabble twice a day most days. We enjoy it plus it keeps her cognitive faculties sharp (could be an issue with MS). We also play backgammon too.

She also does the crossword in the newspaper every day...which I then finish off.

I like sudoko and when I don't have time to do them I cut them out of the newspaper to take away with us. I have a load ready for our trip starting next week.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I cut them out of the newspaper to take away with us. I have a load ready for our trip starting next week.

Have a look at this site Graham, http://www.dailysudoku.com/sudoku/

I copy lots of them for my wife and take them with me wherever we go.

Drew


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Drew - I'll bear it in mind.

We take a daily newspaper when at home with 2 puzzles in it each day. I seldom find the time at home to do either (or indeed both), so I cut them out until I have a decent wedge of them and take them with us.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

JanHank said:


> And your NEVER bored.


Hell no. There aren't enough hours in the day for me. There's also my sewing, my book club and reading, my T-4-10 social group, my Friday night chat dinners with my friend across the road, my Quilters' Guild, my Quilt Teachers' Guild, my family, shopping, cooking, ironing and cleaning, my email buddies, 50 years of friends, not to mention MHF catch-up and chat, planning my next trip,medical matters, managing my money and paying bills, and thinking about the future. Believe it or not, I need the full 8 hours sleep per night.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> Hell no. There aren't enough hours in the day for me. There's also my sewing, my book club and reading, my T-4-10 social group, my Friday night chat dinners with my friend across the road, my Quilters' Guild, my Quilt Teachers' Guild, my family, shopping, cooking, ironing and cleaning, my email buddies, 50 years of friends, not to mention MHF catch-up and chat, planning my next trip,medical matters, managing my money and paying bills, and thinking about the future. Believe it or not, I need the full 8 hours sleep per night.


Reminds me of when I was working. I was advising a client of all the interesting things she could do with her new BORDER COLLIE pup when she turned to me and said - " I know I am retired Pat, but I don't have time for all that training" :nerd:

Now I am retired myself I cannot fit into a day all the things that I want to do.

I had card games and board games knocked out of me by my two competitive brothers. I can play cards etc with Chris but no one else.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’ve even more depressed now

I never play any card or board games 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> I've even more depressed now
> 
> I never play any card or board games
> 
> Sandra


Neither do I now Sandra because nobody else in the house enjoys playing cards or dancing, don't know why I married him really :serious:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m thinking the same thing Jan

But 53 years later my memory isn’t what it was 

Sandra


----------

